# Lost dog in south dakota UPDATE: DICE FOUND!



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Just heard from Gale Mettenbrink who is on a hunting trip in South Dakota that one of his Goldens got separated from the group and is lost somewhere between Frankfort and Doland. His name is Dice, 8 years old, is wearing an electronic collar. The dog has been lost for two days. Sheriff's department and neighboring farmers have been alerted. This is a very nice golden. If anyone here on RTF is in the area and comes across a dark red golden with a collar on, please contact Gale Mettenbrink at 602-828-6081. I am praying that he is found.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

Prayer for a speedy return sent!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

OH NO ANOTHER ONE????????  Prayers for a safe return.....this all makes me sick to my stomach :barf:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers for this dog and all the other lost dogs...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Forwarded to my sister who lives in S. Dakota, knows people over over the place. those that hunt as well and she is a dog person. 

Sure hope he is ok and already found. 

Judy


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Sure hope he has been found by this time.
Prayers are sent ...


----------



## DDRUGG (Dec 1, 2010)

Leave your jacket at the spot the truck was parked.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

I think if a lot more people had these:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-tri-tronics-alpha-100-1-dog-system.html
http://www.gps-dogcollar.com/

we would see a lot less lost dogs on here...

I hope they find the dog soon


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope Dice is ok  

Hope to hear good news soon..

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoping for the best and speedy recovery!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Finally heard back from Gale. They have still not found Dice. They have traversed the area over and over again. They have put clothing out and have visited all of the farms in the area as well as vets. Nights are getting down to 20 degrees. We are in Day 3. I got more detailed information on their hunting location which is on the north side of Hwy 212 half way between Doland and Frankfort at about where Hwy 37 comes into 212 from the south. Dice is very friendly and will greet and follow anyone. If anyone knows of other means of advertising this information, please feel free to use any means or method possible. Gale appreciates and thanks everyone for their assistance and concern.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Arleen can you place the ad on craigslist? I posted at www.facebook.com/findingbelladog


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> Arleen can you place the ad on craigslist? I posted at www.facebook.com/findingbelladog


Thank you Cyndi. I also posted on facebook under "Lost Pets - South Dakota". So far, we have not had any encouraging info coming in. It is also posted on Craigs List for the NE section of South Dakota. Sure hope someone will be able to locate Dice. Since he is from the Phoenix area, he is not used to the cold nights in South Dakota. I am so very worried about him.

Arleen


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

I lost a rifle in South Dakota a few years back.

I contacted local radio stations and took a few adds in newspapers. The newspaper adds ended up getting my rifle back.

I would add a reward and make sure you are reading the local papers as well. The gentlemen that found my rifle took out an add in a local newspaper. Others reading the paper made the connection... One add stating a lost rifle and another that found a rifle. I had about 20 calls from locals that made the connection.

Some good folks in South Dakota.

Good luck. I will pray for a happy and safe return.
JW


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

SD Retriever Club may have members who live in the area. I suggest you look up a Club contact on the Club's Entry Express premium, and that person can get a message out to area club members. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

A Newspaper ad is great. Most radio staions will announce a lost dog. The more people that know the better so everyone is looking, Prayers sent.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Possible first sighting of Dice this morning. A lady called Gale who had seen the postings and said she saw a dark red golden retriever with a collar on run across the road in front of her about 10 miles west of Frankfort. Gale asked me to report this on here. Anyone in that area, please keep an eye out. 

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Please let them find him . Arleen, when our friends trained retriever was lost just for 1 day he would not come to his owner he just ran. So the owner took out the whistle blew it the dog turned looked at him, he gave him an over... something clicked in his head he took the over and came to him...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> Please let them find him . Arleen, when our friends trained retriever was lost just for 1 day he would not come to his owner he just ran. So the owner took out the whistle blew it the dog turned looked at him, he gave him an over... something clicked in his head he took the over and came to him...


When Gale called me, he was out in the field again where they lost Dice. He said he is about an hour away from his truck and the sighting is now about 15 miles away from where he became lost. Gale will try to get there ASAP. He asked me to call the animall control and when I called one of the numbers you gave me, it was in Aberdeen and that lady didn't even know where Frankfort was and couldn't help me with any other numbers. I am now going to post this sighting on the facebook Lost Pets - South Dakota as they are looking as well. Dice has been running now for 4 days so I am sure he is in panic mode and won't be as easy to catch now. 

Arleen


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Arleen
I put the info on the Hunting retriever club FB page for any assistance as well


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Golden Retriever, Dice...still missing 

bumping...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Sent a message to a friend in SD who is member of the SD Retr Club out of Sioux Falls and asked her to send an email with Dice's details and Gary's phone number to all members. Hopefully, he will be found.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Sent a message to a friend in SD who is member of the SD Retr Club out of Sioux Falls and asked her to send an email with Dice's details and Gary's phone number to all members. Hopefully, he will be found.


Thank you Ann. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. We are running out of options. Am in constant contact with the Spink County Sheriff's Dept. Their local newspaper only comes out once a week on Wednesdays and it is too late to get anything in. There is so much being done from the outside on this and not enough being done at the location. 
Arleen


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Something else I started to do when I lost my rifle...

I made a simple flyer and emailed/faxed it to hot spots along the route I lost the gun. Folks were happy to help.

A picture of the dog with the word *REWARD* and contact information. Go on google and start calling/emailing the flyer.

I would be happy to help if you want to PM me information.

Sill praying for a safe return.
JW


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

jwcbf said:


> I lost a rifle in South Dakota a few years back.
> 
> I contacted local radio stations and took a few adds in newspapers. The newspaper adds ended up getting my rifle back.
> 
> ...


 Also, flyers up in areas where other hunters may frequent that may see the ad..gas station/convenience stores, motels, restaurants in the area; offer reward


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

jwcbf said:


> Something else I satrted to do when I lost my rifle...
> 
> I made a simple flyer and emailed/faxed it to hot spots along the route I lost the gun. Folks were happy to help.
> 
> ...



I did this for another lost dog and dog was found. I sent flyer to grocery stores, grain co-ops that are very busy this time of year, local cafe, and any place I could find. Could Sheriff's office help with names/addresses of local places? 

I was sad to read that other members of the hunting party aren't helping in the search.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

I have bird dogs and we train our dogs to come to the sound of 3 blasts from our truck horn also. Comes in very handy in South Dakota with their monster size fields and high winds. 

When we lose a dog we just drive about a mile up wind, park, and start hitting the horn. Saved our bacon many a time.

Great folk in South Dakota.


Don


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

I know they have some flyers up a few places because some of my friends have seen them. The Redfield Radio station has been very good with public service announcements....has the Redfield Radio station been contacted and put out the call for the help in recovering a lost golden retriever. I did talk with Gayle on the phone yesterday morning. If yesterrday's sighting was accurate the dog was then on the east side of Redfield.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Arleen clean out your pm's


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

gmhr1 said:


> Arleen clean out your pm's


Done. Gale has been putting up fliers now and I have faxed fliers to local grocery store, real estate office, attorney's office. I spoke with a woman who's farm is right in the line of where Dice might be traveling and she said to fax the flier to the office where she works. Trying still to locate more places to notify. There really isn't much in this town and there are no real towns close by. Have had to stop periodically due to a nose bleed from blood pressure getting too high. This is just so upsetting.

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Someone in S.D suggests..."Cabellas both in Mitchell and Rapid City…hundreds of out of state hunters go there for hunting supplies. Both cities are S-W of Dice." ? 

I need to look at a map, but could the info be sent to Cabellas in that area to post there? 

This is awful  ...sure hope Dice goes to someone's house or approaches people for help. Sometimes, if hungry or they know things are not going well, they will. 

Is the hunting party still not helping? Wonder if they find out the dog is still not found, they might join in? 

Time for Bait to go hunting again..South Dakota. 

Bump up, 

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Someone in S.D suggests..."Cabellas both in Mitchell and Rapid City…hundreds of out of state hunters go there for hunting supplies. Both cities are S-W of Dice." ?
> 
> I need to look at a map, but could the info be sent to Cabellas in that area to post there?
> 
> ...


I checked on Cabellas but it is way way far from the area. One is way south east. I just faxed the flier to the local radio station as well. It is my understanding that at least for now hunting has subsided. I know they are placing fliers and contacting local businesses. I contacted some farms by phone. I believe and hope they are also personally contacting local farms along the route. To me, that would be the most expedient solution.

Arleen


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't forget mail Carriers- they see everything as do school bus drivers. good luck-


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

My husband is there, in Huron. Kind of a long shot, but I'll be sure to let him know so he can let the guide there know, and maybe his local connections too. Fingers crossed for Dice.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Arleen, you are doing a really, really great job researching and contacting those that might very well find Dice, that will make contact if they hear of him..and will also spread word of him. It appears that "options" have not run out!! 

Get that blood pressure back down...this great effort that you are making is how dogs are found. And you have people posting suggestions, making contacts and ...then there is Pam...contacting her husband who is in the area..and with a guide that will be told about Dice...etc etc  

We have been there with a cat that we owned..it was exhausting, others said he was either on someone's couch or .....  5 weeks later, he was on a lady's deck 2 towns away and would not leave. Skin and bones. She called her vet office and they still had my flyer (as I kept calling all the places that I dropped posters asking them to leave it up), told her it sounded like the flyer missing kitty. Gave her my phone#... I drove to her home and there he was. She had taken him in and given him food. "Casco" lost his sense of smell (which we did not know) due to severe head injury and could not find his way back home. He became an indoor kitty for the rest of his life. 

Just saying....that Dice may very well go to one of those farms or stop at a place with humans for help. Seems forever, but sometimes takes time. 

I do hope it is very soon though..

You are a great friend to man and beast. 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Judy. I can't help but feel such frustration especially since just recently coming off the terrible experience and the resulting loss of Flirt in Maine. Dice also lived with us the first few years of his life but when his mother tragically died from a contact with a Colorado River Toad, it devastated Gale so we gave Dice back to Gale to help with the loss. Gale and Dice have such a wonderful bond. Dice is just the sweetest most loyal dog I know. It's been a rough couple of months. Losing Flirt, losing Baron, our 14 yr old Golden on Sep 26, losing my Dad 4 days later and now this. I would gladly go and help search but I have a litter of 3 week old puppies to care for and Gregg has to go to Texas on Sunday for a few days. I just need to convince myself through faith and positive reinforcement that this time will be different.

Arleen


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Time for Bait to go hunting again..South Dakota.
> 
> Bump up,
> 
> Judy


Just came thru there Judy. Must've missed them by less than a week. Was stuck in Rapid City for an extra day with a stomach virus. ....on opening day of SD Pheasant season. But wasn't there to hunt. Just passing thru on the way home from Montana. Which ran me completely out of vacation time. ......Or I would be out there right now beating the brush for Dice. Didn't here about this til I was home for a few days. Wish I knew before. 
Man, it hurts my heart to hear of this. Praying they find Dice.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I am feeling just awful....Master's Roll Of The Dice JH, "Dice". Arleen and Greg, I did not realize that he was your breeding. Had looked at his call name on K9Data this AM..then, just now, came to RTF to read your post on his history with you and Gale. No wonder you are so very heartsick  ...and just too many losses recently as well. 

Here's hoping for Dice to make a good decision...to warm all our hearts...and stop at a farm or approach people so that he might be returned to Gale, you and Greg. 

Judy

PS...enjoy the "puppy breath"


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Arleen, my heart breaks for you and Gale and Dice. I am praying so hard for a happy ending. All of you deserve it.


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

Add my prayers as well. One of my girls disappeared for 35 minutes in the dark hunting for a cripple and that was terrible enough. I cannot imagine what it would be like to have one of my dogs being lost and frightened for several days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers sent today


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> I am feeling just awful....Master's Roll Of The Dice JH, "Dice". Arleen and Greg, I did not realize that he was your breeding. Had looked at his call name on K9Data this AM..then, just now, came to RTF to read your post on his history with you and Gale. No wonder you are so very heartsick  ...and just too many losses recently as well.
> 
> Please do take care of yourself though. Your family, friends...and retrievers all need you here on this good earth...
> 
> ...


Judy, Actually Gale was the breeder. That is how we met Gale when we got Dice and Star. We only gave Dice back to Gale when Dice's mother died from contact with a Colorado River Toad. To make it more confusing, Dice, Star and Flirt had the same mother. Flirt, however, was later and Gale left Skye with us to whelp and rear the puppies. Flirt was my gift from that effort. 

On a lighter note AND to make this even a little more confusing....... Gale also has Dice's littermate, Chester, up there with him and Chester is the Sire to Master's Lone Warrior (Chief) who was the lone survivor of the litter of 10 that we had 3 and a half years ago. Now, Chief is the sire to the current 3 1/2 week old litter of 8 that we have on the ground right now. Chiefy now lives with a family in Reno, NV but when he was with us, he received a JAM at the Golden Retriever National Specialty Derby up in Colorado in 2010. While he was there, he got to meet and have pictures taken with his grandfather, Freeze (Kiowa's A Place in Time). I'm still trying to get copies of those pictures.

Arleen


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't give up hope - we had a Chessie get lost hunting out here a few years ago and she finally turned up several miles away 2 weeks later! Walked up to a rancher who had seen her lost poster in town. She was a bit skinny but otherwise fine. Hoping for a happy ending here also.
Diane


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh Arleen--prayers being sent. I once lost Nell for all of an hour and I was in total panic mode. I can't even imagine what Gale or you are going through. Keep strong.
Suzanne B


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Just spoke with Gale. Nothing so far. He did confirm to me that the e-collar that Dice is wearing is BLUE. Gale did speak with a gentleman who had lost his dark red golden in the area just about the time that a dog was spotted crossing the road so it might have or might not have been Dice. That man has since located his dog and lives in the area. So now we are less certain the dog spotted was even Dice. Darn!

Arleen


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Arleen .... we are out here right now but south of where Dice had gone missing. We have spoken to our friends out here and asked if they could forward Gale's information on to anyone they know in that area.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Prying that Dice is found soon. Don't give up. Ruth just got Morgan back 3 weeks ago. He was gone for 8 months. found runnig down the center of Hwy 85.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Hope you gind him and all is well. Think I'm gonna order a GPS collar for my dogs.

Lonster


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

The Snows said:


> Arleen .... we are out here right now but south of where Dice had gone missing. We have spoken to our friends out here and asked if they could forward Gale's information on to anyone they know in that area.


Thank you so much for your help. I wish I could be there to help search. How far south are you? I just know that the more people in the area that know, the better the chances of finding him. 

Arleen


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> How far south are you? Arleen


We are hunting south of Redfield and are starting to head east today. Have Gale's contact information with friends who are south of Redfield.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Has he checked into hiring a small plane or helicopter that could cover more ground.?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Most every small airport will have somebody that wants more flying time. Just volunteer to pay for their gas but make sure the plane is a top wing model and make sure the pilot is comfortable flying low. ANd of course make sure the pilot is experienced!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Two of my dogs went on a joy run several weeks ago and were gone for two weeks. I was a wreck. One mistake I made was thinking the dogs would be north of us where a dog was in heat. In fact, the dogs went straight east and wound up in a small town in the middle of Route 66, which is a busy highway. Luckily the speed limit is 45. What I am saying is don't rule out areas you don't think they would have gone. They can run a long way when they are juiced or scared. God's blessings on your search.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

The plane search is a great idea. We had to do that once when my guy got lost in the march. If you can get a search and rescure team it is better and they know how to fly low. Helicopter works great too.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Tim West said:


> One mistake I made was thinking the dogs would be north of us where a dog was in heat. In fact, the dogs went straight east and wound up in a small town in the middle of Route 66, which is a busy highway. Luckily the speed limit is 45. What I am saying is don't rule out areas you don't think they would have gone. They can run a long way when they are juiced or scared.


Tim makes a good point, especially considering that another Golden was on the run in that area and found by its owner. Your dog may have gone a different direction. GOOD LUCK in your search and hope you find your dog very soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Dice has been found!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm so excited I couldn't even post this right. Dice was found this morning by a farmer not very far from where he got lost. He has a scrape on his back paw and is hungry but everything else is fine. He is in the truck now with Gale and headed home. Gale wants to relay his appreciation and thanks to everyone for their assistance and concern. 

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Tell Gale not to stop until hes back in AZ so glad all worked out and Dice has been found.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Troopers Mom said:


> I'm so excited I couldn't even post this right. Dice was found this morning by a farmer not very far from where he got lost. He has a scrape on his back paw and is hungry but everything else is fine. He is in the truck now with Gale and headed home. Gale wants to relay his appreciation and thanks to everyone for their assistance and concern.
> 
> Arleen


Great news!!! So glad he was found! I've been watching this thread hoping every time I would see that he was found.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

That is wonderful! So glad he's back safe, awesome efforts by those looking for him.


----------



## jwcbf (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome awesome......


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

troopers mom said:


> dice has been found!


*awesome!!!!! 
*


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

So glad that Gale and Dice have been reunited! Love happy endings!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Wonderful news.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Absolutely wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Troopers Mom said:


> I'm so excited I couldn't even post this right. Dice was found this morning by a farmer not very far from where he got lost. He has a scrape on his back paw and is hungry but everything else is fine. He is in the truck now with Gale and headed home. Gale wants to relay his appreciation and thanks to everyone for their assistance and concern.
> 
> Arleen


YAY!!!!!! . I love happy endings!


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Terrific News!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Great News. I'll bet Dice was glad to get in the truck!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank God! Fabulous news!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

SUPER AWESOME! What a happy ending! So happy to hear Arleen!


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been watching this thread since it started and it is the first thing that I check when I get on the computer. I actually said "Yessssss" outloud when I read that he was found. Great news.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

DukDog said:


> I actually said "Yessssss" outloud when I read that he was found.


x's 2!!!!!! 

We kept scanning the fields as we were heading out through that area on Thursday!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Fantastic news.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was so happy to see the title of this thread changed for the better. 

So happy for you. What a blessing.

Tom


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

Gale, Arleen, & Greg.....Fantastic news!!! Give Dice a big hug.....Safe journey home.....Carol


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

That's great news, thanks for posting. Have been worried about him all week, glad he's going home


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

That is the very best news!! I bet he is sleeping all the way home, so glad to be in his truck with Gale..and Gale is coming home with his dog  

A big thank you to that farmer...  Too!

Best, 

Judy


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah! Great news!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I was following this thread with a very heavy heart since the beginning. As days started piling up with no sighting I was really starting to think the worst, then the great news. I have met Gale at a number of field trials and we always have a nice visit about Goldens. I also met Arleen at the last specialty, so I had some personal interest in this outcome. This news really makes my day.

John


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Wonderful news...I am so glad they found their dog.....especially after so long and so far away....

Earlene


----------



## Kendall Steffensen (Sep 19, 2011)

Wonderful news, I am truly glad that Dice is back with you.

Kendall


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad to here he is ok and going home safe and sound.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I always love a happy ending.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope that farmer got a freezer full of pheasants, at the very least!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

FANTASTIC!!! 
Suzanne B


----------

